# 2006 Trek 1200 for $699



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey guys, i've been lurking for forums for sometime now and decided to register to ask this question.

Is a Trek 1200 for $699 + tax etc a good price?

anyone know the at cost for this bike?

any help is appreciated, thanks very much.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

The bike archive on the Trek archive shows an MSRP of $910 for the 1200. So if it's new, that's about 23% off ... not bad, but you should be able to do better on last year's model.

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike_archive.php

If it's used, not a good deal at all.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's a brand new 1200, year end clearance kinda thing

how low do you think the bike can go?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Jake25 said:


> It's a brand new 1200, year end clearance kinda thing
> 
> how low do you think the bike can go?


Working for a Trek dealer, I can tell you not much lower. The margins on Trek are among the lowest in the industry. Factor in the "cost" of building it, the fact that you WILL have some minor adjustment/tweaking issues in the first year that most dealers cover for free and, possibly, some warranty issues, and you can see why most LBS's are not goldmines.

The 1200 has been discontinued, by the way. Most buyers looking to upgrade from the 1000 skip right over the 1200. The price was too close to the 1500 for what was basically Tiagra 9 over Sora 8. The 1500 gave you 105/Ultegra, a lighter frame with better finishing, a Bontrager wheelset, better crankset, etc.

Our shop stopped carrying the 1200 because it just didn't sell.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm actually trying to sell my 2006 Trek 1200 for about $650...I'm upgrading to a Trek 5000. Richard, any idea what the going shop cost is to get a 5000?


----------

